# MN Senate File 1798 Bow fishing regulations establishment



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

As of today we had a bowfishing bill introduced in the Senate, SF1798, and we are working on a bill for the House that would open up the state to night bowfishing from May 1st until the last Sunday in February. Also in this bill is to allow bowfishing on the Mississippi and Minnesota Rivers in the metro area (exempting local firearm discharge ordinances). Here is a link to the bill introduced, https://www.revisor.leg.state.mn.us/bin ... ssion=ls86

Now with that said in order to get to this point we needed to put provisions in this bill that would help protect property owners from lights and generators. I will be the first to say that I fully agree with these restrictions! We as a group must be considerate of those who could possibly be affected and in order to have any chance at getting these bills passed and signed into law.......This was a must!

A lot of effort has been put into getting to this point over the past year! Now it is up to you, members and non-members, to contact your local legislatures by email and phone to seek support for these bills. I have been able to make that even easier by working with Gary Leaf from Sportsman's for Change. They will have a system set up for us to send a form letter to your legislatures very soon and once it is up and running I will provide a link to them. It is as easy as filling in some info and BAM it does the rest for you. I have personally used this system for other petitions and I can tell you it works very well! I would also encourage you to contact as many friends and family to do the same. Even if they don't bowfish they can support these bills to help increase the harvesting of carp. The only way this will have a chance is we get the support through contacting legislatures and people attending hearings at the capital! The MN DNR most likely will not support these bills and will testify against us even though we all know this makes sense for MN. We have done as promised in the past and now it is up to MN bowfishermen/women. Take and make the time to do this! Remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Are you willing to step up for what you believe in? Please copy and post this on any other forums that you can to reach out to as many as we can. We can make this a reality for Minnesota sportsmen/women and those who would like to see additional carp harvested from MN's waters!

The next step is these bills will need to have hearings in the senate and the house next week. They must be approved by the committees before next Friday to be able to continue through the process. I know this is short notice but we will need as many as we can get to testify in support for this bill. THIS IS A MUST FOR US TO HAVE A CHANCE!

I cannot thank enough Senator Chaudhary, the Minnesota Outdoor Heritage Alliance (Especially Don McMillian), and Sportsman's for Change for their efforts to help us with trying to get equal privileges that our fellow friends have across the US! Back in 1998 MN's asked to have their right to legally hunt and fish put into our state constitution and we deserve the same opportunities as others across the country here in MN.

Thanks,

Brian Petschl
LLBA President


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

its looking good Joe! I wish I was still in MN to try to take advantage of it this summer if it does pass- I assume if the bill passes, it will be good for next year?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if it passes it woul go into effect in august so our night season would be extended when it normally closes. now lets all just pray it passes. we need EVERYONE to contact their legislature about this by the end of this week


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

Jmnhunter said:


> its looking good Joe! I wish I was still in MN to try to take advantage of it this summer if it does pass- I assume if the bill passes, it will be good for next year?


I wished it live where you are at. I love western ND.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

here is a very easy way for everyone to try to get support for this. you do not hav to be a bowfisherman even to get this supported. just fill out this information quickly and it will send it to all the senators. this is a very important bill to MN. so please fill it out and have all your friends do the same.

http://www.congressweb.com/cweb4/index.cfm?orgcode=mnsc


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good bill indeed.


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> here is a very easy way for everyone to try to get support for this. you do not hav to be a bowfisherman even to get this supported. just fill out this information quickly and it will send it to all the senators. this is a very important bill to MN. so please fill it out and have all your friends do the same.
> 
> http://www.congressweb.com/cweb4/index.cfm?orgcode=mnsc


Thanks for posting trapper.

It only takes 30 seconds to fill out and it works very well.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Congratulations on getting your bill introduced! I wish we could address the MN underwater spearfishing rules too so that we could at least take an edible fish once in awhile...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that is one law i will never understand is why we cant shoot a legal limit of fish to eat but they can catch that amount with a rod and kill them to eat....... but for now im more worried about nightshooting


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bump


----------

